# 2013 Log a Load Bass Tournament



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Registration started today 1/4/13 for the Log-a-Load bass tournament. Tournament is on Saturday, April 13, 2013 on Tensaw River out of Live Oak Landing. Registration is $135 per boat.


----------

